# Pulled muscle in back



## allieann (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone! My name is Allie and I'm new to this site. My Havanese, Lola suffered a back injury this morning. I believe she jumped off the bed and landed wrong which has resulted in a pulled muscle (at least thats what my vet seems to think it is). From what I read online, she has classic signs. I'm worried because she got a cortisone shot this morning and it seems to have gotten worse. She's really not walking unless I take her outside but when I try to pick her up to take her outside she freaks. Has anyone else experienced this? How long does it take for the shot to start working? I'm a complete mess, I love her so much. Thanks.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Allie and welcome to the forum.
With regard to cortisone, in my experience, personally and professionally, a cortisone shot has almost immediate effect (within a few minutes generally). This is of course in humans, though I would think it should not be any different for dogs since it is the same medication given for the same reason. Did they take any x-rays to make sure nothing was broken? If she is no better in the morning I would call the vet and see what they say and perhaps get x-rays done. In the meantime, if it is an inflammation thing, putting alternating cold and hot packs on her may help somewhat. Cold will reduce any swelling and the heat will help the inflammation and draw blood to the area to promote healing. 10-15 minutes each, alternating, make sure to have a layer of something between the dog and the ice and heat pack; I generally use a thin tea towel myself I find works well. If you don't have a Magic Bag or other heatable, just put warm tap water into a bottle should do the trick. 
Let us know what happens tomorrow please.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Allie, I'm so sorry you're going through this. The only time I had a problem like that was when Ruby was very little and she also injured herself jumping off something (I don't remember what). She wouldn't walk at all and seemed to be in a lot of pain. I took her to the vet, waited there for a couple of hours while they mistakenly crossed her name off, as if she'd been seen, while everyone else went in to see the vets.

By the time I finally got their attention I was fed up with waiting and she seemed okay and no longer in pain. I took her home, unseen, and she was fine. I hope you have good news in the morning.

Welcome to the group. Wish your first post was about something less frightening.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome Allie,
I'm so sorry to hear baby Lola pulled muscles. I hope she gets better soon.:hug: I know you must feel her pain.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Allie and Lola! I hope to hear good news about Lola's back soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry Lola is not feeling well. Puppies are very resilient and they heal faster then an adult. Hopefully the vet is right. Two of my dogs (different breeds) had disc problems and the effect was immediate they could not walk, they both recovered. My point is that even though she is in pain she is moving she must rest. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## allieann (Mar 28, 2010)

*Feeling better*

I just wanted to give everyone an update. Lola is feeling better. I woke up yesterday morning and she barely showed any signs of pain. By the time I got home from work she was ready to play. Of course, she will be resting for the next week. I got sad puppy eyes last night as she was put in her crate, she usually sleeps on the bed with me
What scared/shocked me the most was that the cortisone shot had the opposite effect on Lola. She really didn't want to eat/drink/bathroom/more pain after the shot. It made me think that there was something more serious going on. I spoke with a doctor yesterday (I work in pharmaceuticals) and he did say that you can initially feel worse before you feel better and although the cortisone shot works immediately to reduse inflammation it can take up to 72 hours to feel some relief. 
I want to thank all of you for your care and concern. I'm so happy Lola is feeling better!! Allie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

allieann said:


> I just wanted to give everyone an update. Lola is feeling better. I woke up yesterday morning and she barely showed any signs of pain. By the time I got home from work she was ready to play. Of course, she will be resting for the next week. I got sad puppy eyes last night as she was put in her crate, she usually sleeps on the bed with me
> What scared/shocked me the most was that the cortisone shot had the opposite effect on Lola. She really didn't want to eat/drink/bathroom/more pain after the shot. It made me think that there was something more serious going on. I spoke with a doctor yesterday (I work in pharmaceuticals) and he did say that you can initially feel worse before you feel better and although the cortisone shot works immediately to reduse inflammation it can take up to 72 hours to feel some relief.
> I want to thank all of you for your care and concern. I'm so happy Lola is feeling better!! Allie


I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and have had to have cortisone shots in a number of joints, a number of times. I ALWAYS feel worse before I feel better. Glad to hear that Lola's feeling better now!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Lola's better. Good news!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to hear Lola is feeling better. I think when they fall or have anything to do with a possible back injury it is so scary. She will be herself in no time.


----------

